# Travel to Slovenia and Romania



## Picas (Jun 13, 2020)

There is the trip from Romania. Since there is little to see in Slovenia, except its capital, I have added it to the trip. More than anything for not making such a long trip monotonous.

I remind you of my website ---> https://toursmpc.wixsite.com/motorhome-trips

The section is Slovenia & Romania, at the bottom of everything on the first page.

Here I have done as in the trip to Italy, I will try to take the boat to Genoa, to save 1400 km.

Greetings.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant and if we still had a motorhome would devour every article.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not been to the Triglav National Park in Slovenia then? Its smashing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Picas - I've just relived my memories of wandering thro Ljubljana which I loved.

I stayed in the Tivoli Park.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We found Slovenia entrancing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is my 4 min slide show from Slovenia (complete with dodgy guitar playing)






And my account of the trip there.

https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012/slovenia


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed write up and slide show, thanks for posting.
coincidentally my daughter just sent me one of these postcard images of lake Bled. Thanks to you I know better now


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Here is my 4 min slide show from Slovenia (complete with dodgy guitar playing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading that Barry.

I loved Ljubljana.

I remember the side door to the cathedral had a wonderful piece of copper artwork that showed a gaggle of bishops (presumably Ljubljana's finest) very definitely keeping the dead Christ firmly, horizontally, in his tomb beneath their feet with the help of their staffs. No way was he getting loose to interfere in their lives!

I couldn't figure how on earth the artist got permission, or what the various clergy saw in it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed write up and slide show, thanks for posting.
> coincidentally my daughter just sent me one of these postcard images of lake Bled. Thanks to you I know better now


Dont get me wrong, Bled is pretty but Bohinj IMO was preferable. Probably in the same respects as I prefer Crummock water and Buttermere to Windermere.

They are not far apart though so you can see for yourself. I think it was July or August when were there so it was also fairly busy and the campsite on Bled as said is a bit naff.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

barryd said:


> Dont get me wrong, Bled is pretty but Bohinj IMO was preferable. Probably in the same respects as I prefer Crummock water and Buttermere to Windermere.
> 
> They are not far apart though so you can see for yourself. I think it was July or August when were there so it was also fairly busy and the campsite on Bled as said is a bit naff.


Once again I'm with you, I preferred Crummock and Buttermere too


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very serene! Why 2 different paddles Ingo?


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> Very serene! Why 2 different paddles Ingo?


The wooden paddler costs about 100 quid so I never used it in the shallows where it might chip.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So why not just have the other one? Or is the wooden one a better job?


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> So why not just have the other one? Or is the wooden one a better job?


It's also a safety thing. What if you loose one? I know that some river paddlers have more than two, just in case. With wooden paddles its also a touchy feely thing. With a thinner blade on the wooden ones it is a easier to do the indian stroke where the paddle doesn't leave the water


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fascinating! I've done some kayaking (as they now call it) in my dim n distant youth - and a few outings in my 70's!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All we had in Slovenia was that big yellow blow up dinghy we dragged all over Europe. I Think I had about three in the end, the last one is in a skip in the Pyrenees. I still have one but we have the Sevylor inflatable Kayak now which is fantastic. Would love to go back to some of those places with that. Managed one trip on a hot day to Ullswater with it last year and that was it.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We found Slovenia to be a very worthwhile country to visit with plenty of interesting places and countryside.

I guess we'll never go that far again

Here's our website pages

Slovenia 2006

I can't believe it was fourteen years ago!

Steve


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> Fascinating! I've done some kayaking (as they now call it) in my dim n distant youth - and a few outings in my 70's!


Good for you, I sold all my canoeing gear last year. The old knees aren't playing ball anymore. Miss it a lot though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> Good for you, I sold all my canoeing gear last year. The old knees aren't playing ball anymore. Miss it a lot though.


My knees are gone just about completely now but the Kayak is fine as its a sit on one. They are never as good as a rigid one of course but Ive done the full length of Ullswater in at and used it from the west coast of Scotland in some pretty big Swells and waves all the way down to the Med. Very stable.

This is me on Ullswater. Best thing about it is its easy stored in the van. I can even get it on the back of the Scooter, Pump, seats the lot (not with the pillion though)


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

barryd said:


> My knees are gone just about completely now but the Kayak is fine as its a sit on one. They are never as good as a rigid one of course but Ive done the full length of Ullswater in at and used it from the west coast of Scotland in some pretty big Swells and waves all the way down to the Med. Very stable.
> 
> This is me on Ullswater. Best thing about it is its easy stored in the van. I can even get it on the back of the Scooter, Pump, seats the lot (not with the pillion tho


Nice video clip, just of Howtown Ferry Landing. The woods behind the landing are were we had loads of wild camps with the canoes.
Here's a video of my last canoe holiday with a friend on Loch Morar, hope you like it !!!(Thinking of perhaps getting a packraft now )


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Ive done the full length of Ullswater in at and* used it from the west coast of Scotland in some pretty big Swells and waves all the way down to the Med.*


That's a long paddle Barry!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> That's a long paddle Barry!


LOL! About ten years ago I remember posting on here some madcap idea about getting hold of a fast rowing boat and rowing across France from the channel to the Med using the canals and river systems for charity. Totally bonkers. I once did a sponsored row in my early 20s from Fort William to Inverness single handed in an old wooden Norwegian clinker built rowing boat including Loch Ness (about 70 miles I think in total) so I guess I thought "how hard can it be" :lol:


----------



## Marlar (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes, a really long paddle! I heard Romania is a beautiful country. However I have always dreamed of going to Slovenia, wandering in a motorhome.


----------



## Marlar (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes, a really long paddle! I heard Romania is a beautiful country. However, I have always dreamed of going to Slovenia, wandering around in a motorhome. I'm actually planning to do this soon. I'm currently reading up on all the relevant safety/traveling rules as these change faster than you can count to 5. Luckily, I came across www.travelsafe-abroad.com/slovenia/ to help me brush up on all things Slovenia and get ready for my trip. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Let us know how you get on Marlar. I passed thro Slovenia on my way to Croatia n was very impressed. Couldn't get the lingo tho.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Think I would be leaving it until next year now. Its nearly winter!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Think I would be leaving it until next year now. Its nearly winter!


Wimp. Thats the time to go out of season.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Wimp. Thats the time to go out of season.
> 
> Ray.


Except it isn't. I wont change anyones minds I guess but to me June, July and August are the best months especially around the Alps and even in the UK it seems after this tour. Best chance of decent weather for a kick off and on this UK trip its just got busier the colder and grimmer it gets.  August on Arran was only half as busy with vans as it was second week in September onwards when all the "lets avoid the school holidays" brigade got going. It was the same in south western Scotland after that and its the same in many parts of Europe IMO. Slovenia or at least the best parts of it are in the Triglav Alps. It will be pretty grim there by now I would imagine.


----------

